# Weird brake noise



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

There is a weird sound every time I step on the brake pedal. Its not the common brake squeak. This sound you can hear very time I lightly put my foot on the brake pedal. It sounds like a chirp, even if the brakes are not engaging you can still hear a chirp. The car can be on park and u step on the brake pedal and you hear it. Anyone heard or had this issue?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If I interpet your question correctly, you are hearing a chirp or short squeak, when applying the brake, even if not moving.
Since you didn't mention the model of your Cruze, I can only assume it is NOT a LTZ as these have disc brakes at all four wheels.
So, if your car is NOT a LTZ, you likely are hearing the rear brake shoes sliding on the backing (mounting) plate on brake application.
If you do have rear drum brakes, and agree the noise is from the rear, then it is telling you the slide pads on the backing plates are dry......also, when dry and the rear brakes are in desperate need of adjustment, this sound can occur.

If you have four wheel disc brakes, then a non internet diagnosis is called for......to much speculation will occur.

Rob


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

From your description, I'd say the shoes are moving on the backing plate. That's normal, but the sound indicates a lack of lube. Easy enough to fix, just don't get any goop on the linings or the drums.


----------



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

Forgot to mention its a 2012 LT. So is this something the warranty will cover?


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

Of course warranty will cover it, you just have to reproduce the problem for them or they'll give you a no fault found and you wasted a day at the dealer. 

this is the number one I've learned from my shitty cruze, always reproduce the problem for them!! They are paid flat rate and if they can't find the problem in 5 minutes they won't investigate any further (general statement but usually true)


----------



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

The noise is always there so, they should address it and fix it.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got back from my dealer for a similar issue. Ask yours to check on PI0887A. They may end up replacing the shoes and drums under warranty.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually, this kinda sounds like the caliper slides up front need to be lubed.

It was an issue with the Cruzes straight off the dealer lot. The disc brake slides had no lube on em and they'd "chirp" when you hit the brake pedal.

Mine did it til the rotors were replaced.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Actually, this kinda sounds like the caliper slides up front need to be lubed.
> 
> It was an issue with the Cruzes straight off the dealer lot. The disc brake slides had no lube on em and they'd "chirp" when you hit the brake pedal.
> 
> Mine did it til the rotors were replaced.


This is what I was thinking 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## salexander38 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a 2011 LT with 33,000 miles, and I have a similar problem. When applying the brakes at a low rate of speed, or near the end of a stop, a "clicking" sound comes from the right rear of the vehicle. I've taken the car to the dealer twice. The first time they turned the right rear drum. The noise seemed to go away for about a month or so, but there was still a "grinding" sound coming from the same area. The "clicking" returned shortly after. I took the vehicle back to the dealership about 2 weeks ago, and they couldn't reproduce the issue, so they did nothing about it. This morning the vehicle made the same sound when slamming on the brakes, and the brakes were not as responsive as I thought they should be - took me longer to stop than it should have. I beginning to worry about the issue, and it seems that EVERY single Cruze has this problem from the factory.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I have this too. Took it to the dealer last fall, they replaced the front pads and lubed everything up good. It came back about two months later, though it isn't as loud now or I just don't hear it as much over the intake now. Haven't taken it back yet.

4 wheel discs here.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Anybody check to see if it coming from the brake pedal return spring?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Anybody check to see if it coming from the brake pedal return spring?


Wouldn't that be more of a twang noise.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Anybody check to see if it coming from the brake pedal return spring?


It's definitely outside the car. It's much more apparent with the windows down. I stuck my phone out there and took a video one time, just below the mirror, and it was quite loud there.


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

One of the things that drives me nuts about my 2012 Cruze 1LT is the 'buzz' coming from the brakes upon application. Especially at 55mph or lower, like getting off an exit ramp from the interstate. It's done it ever since I've had the car. My mother's 2011 Cruze Eco has never done it. Also, the car has 20,224 miles on it now and the brakes are starting to pulsate, as if the rotors are warped. Anyone have any experience with this noise or pulsation? (My car is the disc/drum type).


----------



## crsockwell (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a 2012 LT1 with roughly 78k miles. I have the same problem with a light chirp noise when initially applying the brake (mostly noticeable at slower speeds). The chirp only lasts for a second and then goes away. It happens again when I let my foot off of the brake pedal. It is only coming from the front driver side tire. What is weird is that it does not happen until after the car is warmed up and I have driven a few blocks. Since noticing the noise, I have checked the condition of the front brake pads (almost new), cleaned and re-greased the caliper slide pins, cleaned and lubricated every other brake component possible. Noise is still there. Not sure exactly where this chirp is coming from. It is very faint and can only be heard with the window down.


----------

